# Pierre Herme's buttercream recipe



## iankie (Mar 6, 2014)

I was reading a Opera cake recipe from Pierre's book.

the coffee buttercream recipe is followed:

25g     water

90g     granulated sugar

100g   egg

170g   butter,softened

10g      instant coffee powder 

and it says "Heat the water and sugar over low heat,In a bow, beats the eggs,then pour the boiling syrup into them

,continue beating until it cools completely , incorporate the butter."

but from what I understand,we always cook the syrup to 120-125ºC then pour into eggs.

not just boiling syrup.

is there something wrong about this recipe? or it would work too?

thanks a lot.

ian


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

[thread="54184"]Italian Merigue Buttercream Recipes [/thread]

Take your pick.

Several recipes and most with flavoring instructions

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

[thread="79846"][/thread]

Even better.
Don't miss MichaelGA's link.
Invaluable information you won't want to miss as well as a stellar tutorial.

mimi


----------

